# ارسال رسائل مجانية sms من النت الي الجوال



## ميرااميار (10 فبراير 2011)

ارسال رسائل مجانية SMS من النت الي الجوال ​








اللي عايزة ترسل مسجات SMSمن النت الي اي جوال مجانا ما عليها الا الاشتراك علي الموقع من الرابط التالي






http://bit.ly/spy-telephone-download-programs






تحياتى ...​


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (11 فبراير 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككر لمااااااااااااااااااااااا تقددددددددددددددددددمووووووووووووووووه


----------

